# best insurance for chinchillas



## bronwen99 (Jan 28, 2013)

I've gone to Pet Plan and they've directed me to exotic direct which I've never heard of

can anyone recommend a good insurance for my chinchilla or does anyone know if Exotic Direct is any good

ta


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i personally dont insure, insurance doesnt pay out for most things to be honest

why dont you put the money into a seperate savings account, that way its there wen you need it, and your not paying out to someone who may or may not cover you


----------



## tracycharli (Apr 11, 2012)

I agree. I have a separate savings account which i use for animal stuff. I try to put in as much as i can, when i can, but even if you put in £10 a month, it will mount up, and if/when you need a vet the money is there and it's one less thing to worry about. Mine built up quickly, and I used a little bit of it to buy their xmas prezzies!!!


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

I was going to say the same thing. I have a separate bank account for my animals as I rarely found that pet insurance was useful, on the odd ocassion I had to take an animal to the vet the cost was always around the same as the insurance excess! So I opened an online account, that way if I need the money it is there, but if I don't it is mine!


----------

